# Donnarumma: preoccupazione per il 6 ottobre a San Siro.



## admin (29 Agosto 2021)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, dopo gli insulti e le minacce di ieri da parte della curva Sud (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/curva-milan-insulti-a-minacce-a-donnarumma.106946/post-2412576 ) c'è preoccupazione per Donnarumma: il prossimo 6 ottobre il portiere sarà con la nazionale a San Siro per affrontare la Spagna.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, dopo gli insulti e le minacce di ieri da parte della curva Sud (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/curva-milan-insulti-a-minacce-a-donnarumma.106946/post-2412576 ) c'è preoccupazione per Donnarumma: il prossimo 6 ottobre il portiere sarà con la nazionale a San Siro per affrontare la Spagna.


Poro cocco. Ma ignoratelo...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (29 Agosto 2021)

Il pubico paga il biglietto ed ha il diritto di esprimere il proprio dissenso. Fischiarlo 90 minuti sarebbe cosa buona e giusta


----------



## Mauricio (29 Agosto 2021)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Il pubico paga il biglietto ed ha il diritto di esprimere il proprio dissenso. Fischiarlo 90 minuti sarebbe cosa buona e giusta


Con lancio di dollari


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Agosto 2021)

Biglietti primo anello blu e primo anello verde andranno esauriti in 2 minuti.
Se mancini è furbo e dollarumma continua a fare panchina al psg, farei giocare un'altro portiere quel giorno


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Agosto 2021)

Ma figuriamoci,non lo fischiera' nessuno,quando gioca la nazionale del sistema siamo tutti italianihhh e ci abbracciamo tutti come idioti e facciamo i caroselli.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, dopo gli insulti e le minacce di ieri da parte della curva Sud (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/curva-milan-insulti-a-minacce-a-donnarumma.106946/post-2412576 ) c'è preoccupazione per Donnarumma: il prossimo 6 ottobre il portiere sarà con la nazionale a San Siro per affrontare la Spagna.


Raiola si sarà già mosso con la santa sede per la sua beatificazione : san donnaruma martire.
Colui che ha espiato tutti i peccati dell'umanità beccandosi insulti, offese e percosse.

E' un grande santo.
Santo Donnarumma da Castellammare... prega per noi.
Santo Mino Raiola ... prega per noi.
Santo Enzino Raiola... prega per noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci,non lo fischiera' nessuno,quando gioca la nazionale del sistema siamo tutti italianihhh e ci abbracciamo tutti come idioti e facciamo i caroselli.


Io ho preso le distanze da certa gentaglia.
Non tifo per tutti.


----------



## Pit96 (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, dopo gli insulti e le minacce di ieri da parte della curva Sud (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/curva-milan-insulti-a-minacce-a-donnarumma.106946/post-2412576 ) c'è preoccupazione per Donnarumma: il prossimo 6 ottobre il portiere sarà con la nazionale a San Siro per affrontare la Spagna.


So già come andrà.
Una parte dello stadio (milanisti) fischierà giustamente a ogni tocco di palla, mentre l'altra si scandalizzerà e applaudirà per sostenerlo dato che abbiamo vinto l'Europeo (altrimenti se ne sarebbero fregati). Giornalisti e commentatori ovviamente prenderanno le parti del povero Dollarumma che ha scelto la panchina del PSG per prendere umilmente 10/12 milioni all'anno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Agosto 2021)

Io andró in tribuna.
Riusciamo a coordinarci sugli insulti da gridargli?

Non vorrei sentirmi isolato quando gli gridò m…a


----------



## ilPresidente (29 Agosto 2021)

Visto che la sua ‘ambizione’ si é tradotta in ‘chi versa più soldi a Mini, Enzo e la famiglia’ ..lo aiuterei sostenendolo

lancerei un’inizativa #saveGigioAmbition
stampando valuta  e lanciandogliela copiosamente 
Valuta stampata su qualsiasi tipo di carta, senza filigrana, ma che grazie alla Nascita della Mino Bank  diventerà effettiva dopo la raccolta 

aiutiamo il povero Gigio

#gigioLovesMoney


----------



## mandraghe (29 Agosto 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Poro cocco. Ma ignoratelo...




No no, un'occasione così bisogna sfruttarla. E quando ricapita?

Si deve insultare lui, quel panzone lardoso del suo procuratore, lo sgorbio che ha per ragazza fino ad arrivare al fratello parassita.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> No no, un'occasione così bisogna sfruttarla. E quando ricapita?
> 
> Si deve insultare lui, quel panzone lardoso del suo procuratore, lo sgorbio che ha per ragazza fino ad arrivare al fratello parassita.


Io non ci credo che con la tua ammirevole cultura sportiva, tu pensa veramente questo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, dopo gli insulti e le minacce di ieri da parte della curva Sud (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/curva-milan-insulti-a-minacce-a-donnarumma.106946/post-2412576 ) c'è preoccupazione per Donnarumma: il prossimo 6 ottobre il portiere sarà con la nazionale a San Siro per affrontare la Spagna.



Non capisco chi si indigna, chi è contro a questo striscione etc. 
Se semini vento, raccogli tempesta.


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Agosto 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> So già come andrà.
> Una parte dello stadio (milanisti) fischierà giustamente a ogni tocco di palla, mentre l'altra si scandalizzerà e applaudirà per sostenerlo dato che abbiamo vinto l'Europeo (altrimenti se ne sarebbero fregati). Giornalisti e commentatori ovviamente prenderanno le parti del povero Dollarumma che ha scelto la panchina del PSG per prendere umilmente 10/12 milioni all'anno.


Per prendere meno di quello che gli davamo noi prego.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo che con la tua ammirevole cultura sportiva, tu pensa veramente questo.



Come dicevano gli antichi "semel in anno licet insanire"

Poi perdonami, ma qua la cultura sportiva non c'entra. Mi spiego: il gesto di Donnarumma è deprecabile da un punto di vista etico. Il Milan l'ha cresciuto, lo ha fatto diventare ricco, ha pagato per anni il fratello per non far nulla. Un minimo di ringraziamento ci stava. Nessuno gli contesta di essersene andato, fatti suoi. Sono i modi che disturbano. E infine credersi superiore ad un club con più di 120 anni di storia, con milioni di tifosi sparsi nel mondo mi pare una smargiassata degna di un megalomane. Specie considerando che Donnarumma non ha fatto nulla per aumentarne la storia.


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, dopo gli insulti e le minacce di ieri da parte della curva Sud (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/curva-milan-insulti-a-minacce-a-donnarumma.106946/post-2412576 ) c'è preoccupazione per Donnarumma: il prossimo 6 ottobre il portiere sarà con la nazionale a San Siro per affrontare la Spagna.


Io invece me lo sono già dimenticato. C'è tanto da vedere e da fare guardando avanti.
_"Lascia andare o sarai trascinato" (cit.)_


----------



## mandraghe (29 Agosto 2021)

Aggiungo: quando partì Sheva, benché fosse una cosa inaspettata, la maggior parte dei tifosi non lo condannò. Semplicemente voleva provare un'altra esperienza, ma d'accordo col club andò via dimostrando gratitudine e sentimenti sinceri.

Anche quando Kakà andò al Real in pochi ci restarono male, il suo ciclo al Milan era finito, come Sheva ci portò un sacco di soldi, e amen.

Ma entrambi hanno dimostrato in più occasioni il loro amore per il Milan. Sui social esultano per le nostre vittorie ed hanno sempre parole buone per i tifosi. E stiamo parlando di due palloni d'oro che ci hanno fatto vincere e rivincere tutto. Mica di un fessacchiotto megalomane.

Questo schifoso ha invece pensato solo ad ingrassare il panzone lardoso, ha sputato sul club, si è rifiutato di metterci la faccia sia con i tifosi e perfino con i dirigenti e infine mette i like ai post dell'altro infame Calha che esulta per le vittorie dell'Inter.

Si può essere più moralmente marci?


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo che con la tua ammirevole cultura sportiva, tu pensa veramente questo.


Chi offende raiola e donnarumma è gente che ama questo sport e ha ben individuato i nemici da combattere.
Chi sta in silenzio è complice silenzioso dei nemici del gioco più bello del mondo.


----------



## claudiop77 (29 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Aggiungo: quando partì Sheva, benché fosse una cosa inaspettata, la maggior parte dei tifosi non lo condannò. Semplicemente voleva provare un'altra esperienza, ma d'accordo col club andò via dimostrando gratitudine e sentimenti sinceri.
> 
> Anche quando Kakà andò al Real in pochi ci restarono male, il suo ciclo al Milan era finito, come Sheva ci portò un sacco di soldi, e amen.
> 
> ...


Kakà tra l'altro è stato spinto ad andare via, infatti ero più arrabbiato con la società. Poi forse la mossa non era sbagliata, il meglio lo aveva già dato e iniziavano i problemi fisici.
Idem Thiago Silva e Ibra, è stato il Milan a venderli, loro sarebbe anche rimasti.

Il problema del signor Donnarumma è che se ne è andato nel peggiore dei modi, mancando di rispetto alla società e ai tifosi e quando ha tutta la carriera davanti. Infame e basta.
Non discuto le sue doti tecniche, ci ha fatto vincere l'Europeo, ma resta un indegno.
Sono contrarissimo alle minacce, anche se credo siano più parole che reali, ma gli insulti se li merita tutti.

Direi le stesse cose anche se tifassi per un'altra squadra.


----------



## davidelynch (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, dopo gli insulti e le minacce di ieri da parte della curva Sud (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/curva-milan-insulti-a-minacce-a-donnarumma.106946/post-2412576 ) c'è preoccupazione per Donnarumma: il prossimo 6 ottobre il portiere sarà con la nazionale a San Siro per affrontare la Spagna.



Ci vediamo allo stadio fango.


----------



## kipstar (29 Agosto 2021)

idea mia : meno se ne parla meglio è.
il ragazzo è il passato ormai. continuare a parlarne non può portare a nulla.

imho.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Agosto 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Kakà tra l'altro è stato spinto ad andare via, infatti ero più arrabbiato con la società. Poi forse la mossa non era sbagliata, il meglio lo aveva già dato e iniziavano i problemi fisici.
> Idem Thiago Silva e Ibra, è stato il Milan a venderli, loro sarebbe anche rimasti.
> 
> Il problema del signor Donnarumma è che se ne è andato nel peggiore dei modi, mancando di rispetto alla società e ai tifosi e quando ha tutta la carriera davanti. Infame e basta.
> ...



No ma infatti gli insulti ci stanno le minacce no, ma si sa che sono solo parole. Non penso che esista un solo pazzo che va a mettergli le mani addosso. 

E ripeto, nessuno condanna la scelta sportiva. Ma appunto il comportamento irrispettoso di un giocatore che magari diventerà il numero uno. Ma ad oggi non ha curriculum e vittorie tali da potersi definire perfino superiore ad un club fondato nel 1899.

Anche Ronaldo, che pure era stufo della Juve, ha avuto modi più eleganti per andarsene.


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2021)

stanno a pensare ad ottobre.
fino ad ottobre tante cose possono accadere...anche chiudere gli stadi per il covid
peraltro al momento non c'è motivo di convocarlo, visto che non gioca.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chi offende raiola e donnarumma è gente che ama questo sport e ha ben individuato i nemici da combattere.
> Chi sta in silenzio è complice silenzioso dei nemici del gioco più bello del mondo.


Raiola ci sguazza in questo fango, lo legittima ancora di più... ha una corazza temprata da anni di infamate.


----------



## David Drills (29 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Aggiungo: quando partì Sheva, benché fosse una cosa inaspettata, la maggior parte dei tifosi non lo condannò. Semplicemente voleva provare un'altra esperienza, ma d'accordo col club andò via dimostrando gratitudine e sentimenti sinceri.
> 
> Anche quando Kakà andò al Real in pochi ci restarono male, il suo ciclo al Milan era finito, come Sheva ci portò un sacco di soldi, e amen.
> 
> ...


Sheva si guardò la partita in curva coi tifosi, di cosa parliamo. Amore puro


----------



## mandraghe (29 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Raiola ci sguazza in questo fango, lo legittima ancora di più... ha una corazza temprata da anni di infamate.



Eh ma non tutti sono uguali. Balotelli a furia di trovarsi al centro dell'attenzione è uscito di melone. Vedremo come andrà per Donnarumma al PSG. E attenzione perché il portiere, Antonioli docet, è un ruolo particolare in cui basta poco per naufragare. 

Vedremo se stasera gioca. Dovesse andare di nuovo in panca qualcosa potrebbe iniziare a scricchiolare.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Come dicevano gli antichi "semel in anno licet insanire"
> 
> Poi perdonami, ma qua la cultura sportiva non c'entra. Mi spiego: il gesto di Donnarumma è deprecabile da un punto di vista etico. Il Milan l'ha cresciuto, lo ha fatto diventare ricco, ha pagato per anni il fratello per non far nulla. Un minimo di ringraziamento ci stava. Nessuno gli contesta di essersene andato, fatti suoi. Sono i modi che disturbano. E infine credersi superiore ad un club con più di 120 anni di storia, con milioni di tifosi sparsi nel mondo mi pare una smargiassata degna di un megalomane. Specie considerando che Donnarumma non ha fatto nulla per aumentarne la storia.


Perché mi si parla ancora di ringraziamento o gratitudine o tradimento? Eppure sono anni che succedono cose del genere, noi siamo dei verginelli, ma basta osservare il calcio attentivamente per rendersi conto di quanti casi simili ci sono stati. 

Sta li problema. I tifosi che lo insultano hanno tutte le ragioni del mondo, perché umanamente ha "tradito" la nostra fiducia, ma ragazzi questa é la norma nel calcio. Stai a vedere se tra 3 anni prendiamo il Donnarumma centrocampista a 0, cosa si dirà? E dire che lo abbiamo fatto, la Juve lo fa, l'Inter lo fa, il PSG etcc...


----------



## mandraghe (29 Agosto 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Sheva si guardò la partita in curva coi tifosi, di cosa parliamo. Amore puro




Se lo fa Donnarumma fa la fine di Pippo Franco in quel film in cui si spacciava per tifoso di Lazio e Roma e in un derby correva da una curva all'altra cambiando la giacca e il cappellino. Finì per esultare ad un gol della Roma nella curva laziale e finì male. Lo stsso capiterebbe con Donnarumma in curva sud.


----------



## Route66 (29 Agosto 2021)

Penso che da oggi al 6 di ottobre ogni parola che viene scritta o detta sull'argomento verrà utilizzata da chi sappiamo bene per trasformare l'infame in martire....vedo già la prima pagina del giornale rosa dedicata....
Il mio personale parere è di dimenticare in questo periodo la questione ma la sera della partita amici fratelli rossoneri presenti allo stadio al fischio d'inizio...SCATENATE L'INFERNO!!!


----------



## Baba (29 Agosto 2021)

Qualcuno inviti allo stadio il Milan club Polonia, loro sapranno cosa fare


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Agosto 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Sheva si guardò la partita in curva coi tifosi, di cosa parliamo. Amore puro


Lo stesso Sheva che disse che voleva andare in Inghilterra perché i figli potessero imparare la lingua tra le altre? O lo stesso Sheva che al primo gol bacio' la maglia del Chelsea facendomi sprofondare nella depressione?


----------



## Pit96 (29 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Aggiungo: quando partì Sheva, benché fosse una cosa inaspettata, la maggior parte dei tifosi non lo condannò. Semplicemente voleva provare un'altra esperienza, ma d'accordo col club andò via dimostrando gratitudine e sentimenti sinceri.
> 
> Anche quando Kakà andò al Real in pochi ci restarono male, il suo ciclo al Milan era finito, come Sheva ci portò un sacco di soldi, e amen.
> 
> ...


Tutto giusto, ma, scusami, insultare la ragazza che non c'entra niente è da imbecilli


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, dopo gli insulti e le minacce di ieri da parte della curva Sud (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/curva-milan-insulti-a-minacce-a-donnarumma.106946/post-2412576 ) c'è preoccupazione per Donnarumma: il prossimo 6 ottobre il portiere sarà con la nazionale a San Siro per affrontare la Spagna.


Al 10000% non giocherà perché é un coniglio e lo ha già dimostrato in altre occasioni. E vedrete che Mancini si assumerà anche la responsabilità della cosa.


----------



## sacchino (29 Agosto 2021)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Il pubico paga il biglietto ed ha il diritto di esprimere il proprio dissenso. Fischiarlo 90 minuti sarebbe cosa buona e giusta


D'altronde è pagato con il nostro denaro


----------



## chicagousait (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, dopo gli insulti e le minacce di ieri da parte della curva Sud (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/curva-milan-insulti-a-minacce-a-donnarumma.106946/post-2412576 ) c'è preoccupazione per Donnarumma: il prossimo 6 ottobre il portiere sarà con la nazionale a San Siro per affrontare la Spagna.


Ah dovrebbe anche dispiacermi


----------



## mil77 (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, dopo gli insulti e le minacce di ieri da parte della curva Sud (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/curva-milan-insulti-a-minacce-a-donnarumma.106946/post-2412576 ) c'è preoccupazione per Donnarumma: il prossimo 6 ottobre il portiere sarà con la nazionale a San Siro per affrontare la Spagna.


Spero che dei 35 mila tifosi, almeno 20/25 siano milanisti che prendano il biglietto solo x fischiarlo 90 minuti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Agosto 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non capisco chi si indigna, chi è contro a questo striscione etc.
> Se semini vento, raccogli tempesta.


quanti preti mammamia


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, dopo gli insulti e le minacce di ieri da parte della curva Sud (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/curva-milan-insulti-a-minacce-a-donnarumma.106946/post-2412576 ) c'è preoccupazione per Donnarumma: il prossimo 6 ottobre il portiere sarà con la nazionale a San Siro per affrontare la Spagna.


io non vedo l ora


----------



## mandraghe (29 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Perché mi si parla ancora di ringraziamento o gratitudine o tradimento? Eppure sono anni che succedono cose del genere, noi siamo dei verginelli, ma basta osservare il calcio attentivamente per rendersi conto di quanti casi simili ci sono stati.
> 
> Sta li problema. I tifosi che lo insultano hanno tutte le ragioni del mondo, perché umanamente ha "tradito" la nostra fiducia, ma ragazzi questa é la norma nel calcio. Stai a vedere se tra 3 anni prendiamo il Donnarumma centrocampista a 0, cosa si dirà? E dire che lo abbiamo fatto, la Juve lo fa, l'Inter lo fa, il PSG etcc...




Ripeto: dal punto di vista sportivo ci sono poche cose da criticare. Voleva un club che gli garantisse la vittoria ed ha scelto di andare, ci sta.

Ciò che non va bene sono i modi dell'addio. Questo prima di arrivare al Milan era un morto di fame. 

Grazie al Milan è diventato ricchissimo, ha esordito in A a 16 anni, gli si sono perdonate cappelle che ad altri non sarebbero state perdonate, gli si è perfino data la fascia di capitano che fu di Maldini padre e figlio, Baresi e Rivera...quindi il Milan come club si meritava un po' di riconoscenza.

Ma scusa, se tu raccogli un tuo amico dalla strada e gli dai vitto e alloggio per anni, gli trovi un lavoro a lui e pure al fratello e questo poi una notte sparisse senza dirti nemmeno grazie ed anzi lasciandoti scritto che il letto cigolava e che il suo palato ambiva a pietanze più succulente delle tue non ti incazzeresti? 

No perchè, mutatis mutandis, è quello che ha fatto Donnarumma eh.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Lo stesso Sheva che disse che voleva andare in Inghilterra perché i figli potessero imparare la lingua tra le altre? O lo stesso Sheva che al primo gol bacio' la maglia del Chelsea facendomi sprofondare nella depressione?



Lo stesso Sheva che invece di nascondersi come un ladro fece una conferenza stampa in cui magari non disse tutta la verità, ma si presentò insieme a Galliani e ci mise la faccia. Riguardo il bacio alla maglia del Chelsea sappiamo che fu una paraculata con la quale cercò di ingraziarsi l'ambiente che lo aveva accolto, Mourinho in primis, in modo glaciale.

Donnarumma addirittura si è rifiutato di parlare con Maldini. Con Maldini. Ripeto con Maldini. Salvo poi andare dal demonio incartapecorito di Arcore. Schifoso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, dopo gli insulti e le minacce di ieri da parte della curva Sud (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/curva-milan-insulti-a-minacce-a-donnarumma.106946/post-2412576 ) c'è preoccupazione per Donnarumma: il prossimo 6 ottobre il portiere sarà con la nazionale a San Siro per affrontare la Spagna.


Vedo che dopo i fatti di ieri sono partite parecchie telefonate.....


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ripeto: dal punto di vista sportivo ci sono poche cose da criticare. Voleva un club che gli garantisse la vittoria ed ha scelto di andare, ci sta.
> 
> Ciò che non va bene sono i modi dell'addio. Questo prima di arrivare al Milan era un morto di fame.
> 
> ...


Condividiamo il punto di vista sportivo. Condividiamo anche il punto di vista del tifoso che hai spiegato molto bene.

Detto questo, ragioniamo da tifosi. Ovvio che mi ha fatto incazzare qella faccia d'afgano insieme all'altro cinghiale, pero' dobbiamo ammettere che é un ragionamento da tifoso, lui é un dipendente d'azienda, e come tutti gli esseri conzienti nel mondo fa quello che più gli conviene, riconoscente o meno che sia. Non voglio la riconoscenza di nessuno, l'errore é stato fatto da Mirabelli, a quell'età e con quell'ingaggio era finita per noi, lo mandavi via 4 anni fa e vedi come te li davano i 15/20m, oltre l'enorme risparmio in ingaggi per un portiere  .

Poi oh, ognuno ha il diritto di esprimere il suo sdegno, io penso che un modo ancora migliore sia quello di non dare importanza al giocatore: "il Milan e la Milano rossonera sno per te un tabu', da oggi per noi sei finito e sarai cancellato dalla nostra storia". Secondo é più forte dei fischi e degli insluti.

Non che mi aspetti molto da chi va a minacciarlo la vigilia di una partita importantissima contro la Juve che vale una stagione intera, e possibilmente i prossimi 3 anni di Milan. Capra resta capra


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Al 10000% non giocherà perché é un coniglio e lo ha già dimostrato in altre occasioni. E vedrete che Mancini si assumerà anche la responsabilità della cosa.


Fidatevi che andrà così, inutile discuterne.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Lo stesso Sheva che invece di nascondersi come un ladro fece una conferenza stampa in cui magari non disse tutta la verità, ma si presentò insieme a Galliani e ci mise la faccia. Riguardo il bacio alla maglia del Chelsea sappiamo che fu una paraculata con la quale cercò di ingraziarsi l'ambiente che lo aveva accolto, Mourinho in primis, in modo glaciale.
> 
> Donnarumma addirittura si è rifiutato di parlare con Maldini. Con Maldini. Ripeto con Maldini. Salvo poi andare dal demonio incartapecorito di Arcore. Schifoso.


Ma che nessuno sia paragonabile a Donnarumma nella storia rossonera non lo discuto neanche. Credo che la nostra rabbia nasca anche dal fatto di essere in qualche sorta dei verginelli, che per la prima volta sono stati trattati ed usati solo come un mezzo. Questo ragazzo ha fatto la storia al contrario da noi, e se c'é una cosa di cui sono sicuro é che Maldini ha fatto tutto con in mente il bene del Milan. Mi basta e mi avanza.

Poi su Sheva era un esempio per dire che l'amore incondizionato non esiste! Ovviamente abbiamo avuto leggende straordinarie che sono restate per amore, ma a un certo punto il calcio é cambiato, ed ora lo é ancora di più. O ci abituiamo o vivremo nella depressione e fischieremo per 90% del tempo i nostri ex.

Insomma guarda noi come andiamo ad insultare un giocatore come Casti perché é "scarso", o Krunic che ha dovuto disabilitare i commenti su Instagram per le troppe offese, o tutti i giocatori che offendiamo quotidianamente solo perché non degni di giocare nel Milan (sotto quale standard poi?). Sarà sempre più difficile creare legami veri tra giocatore e tifoso, e sarà la norma tutto questo.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, dopo gli insulti e le minacce di ieri da parte della curva Sud (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/curva-milan-insulti-a-minacce-a-donnarumma.106946/post-2412576 ) c'è preoccupazione per Donnarumma: il prossimo 6 ottobre il portiere sarà con la nazionale a San Siro per affrontare la Spagna.


La deve finire Tuttosport con questo discorso. Non succederà nulla.
Non sono più i tempi in cui si lanciavano crani mozzati di verro in campo per spaventare i giocatori (vedi Figo).


----------



## sunburn (29 Agosto 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> idea mia : meno se ne parla meglio è.
> il ragazzo è il passato ormai. continuare a parlarne non può portare a nulla.
> 
> imho.


Se n’è già parlato fin troppo. Sarà che ho smesso di affezionarmi ai calciatori dopo la cessione Sheva, ma per me è totalmente indifferente. 
Tra l’altro fischiarlo durante una partita della Nazionale sarebbe un autogol. La stragrande maggioranza delle persone che va a vedere la Nazionale è composta da gente che non segue il calcio abitualmente. Tra gli spettatori tifosi abituali, solo una minima parte sarà milanista. Di questa minima parte, a parecchi fregherà zero di Donnarumma. Una “contestazione” con 100 che fischiano e 29900 che applaudono sarebbe a dir poco grottesca. Probabilmente si sentirebbero 90 minuti di applausi per Donnarumma…


----------



## mandraghe (29 Agosto 2021)

Intanto anche stasera Modigliani si deve accomodare in panca. Per la terza volta di fila.

Piccolo off topic: il Wolfsburg di Van Bommel (1-0 al Lipsia) primo da solo a punteggio pieno. 3 gare 3 V, 4 gol fatti 1 subito: cortomuso


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Intanto anche stasera Modigliani si deve accomodare in panca. Per la terza volta di fila.
> 
> Piccolo off topic: il Wolfsburg di Van Bommel (1-0 al Lipsia) primo da solo a punteggio pieno. 3 gare 3 V, 4 gol fatti 1 subito: cortomuso


Il Wolfsburg sono 2-3 anni che sta operando benissimo e quest'anno possono essere la sorpresa in Germania


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, dopo gli insulti e le minacce di ieri da parte della curva Sud (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/curva-milan-insulti-a-minacce-a-donnarumma.106946/post-2412576 ) c'è preoccupazione per Donnarumma: il prossimo 6 ottobre il portiere sarà con la nazionale a San Siro per affrontare la Spagna.


sbaglio o ieri non s'è sentito mezzo coro sul mercenario (almeno dalla tv)? qualcuno era allo stadio?


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Agosto 2021)

"preoccupazione" addirittura, d'altra parte si sa, a Milano, sponda rossonera, é tradizione torturare, decapitare e danzare sui cadaveri degli ex giocatori, basta vedere Milanello, contornata con le teste di chi é andato via.


----------



## Walker (30 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> No no, un'occasione così bisogna sfruttarla. E quando ricapita?
> 
> Si deve insultare lui, quel panzone lardoso del suo procuratore, lo sgorbio che ha per ragazza fino ad arrivare al fratello parassita.


Ahahahah che delizioso quadretto familiare...


----------

